# CPU 315-2DP Urlöschen/Auslieferungszustand kann nicht hergestellt werden!!! HILFE!!!



## Grashüpfer (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich bin ein Anfänger was SPS Sachen angeht, will mich aber in der Richtung weiterbilden.Habe mir bei Ebay eine CPU 315 2DP Gekauft ( 6ES 315-2AG10-0AB0) E-Stand: 4, mit MMC Karte drauf. Mein Problem ist das ich mein erstes Programm nicht auf die CPU laden kann, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung das zu wenig Speicher vorhanden sei. Bei erreichbaren Teilnehmern sehe ich das im Speicher schon Bausteine vorhanden sind, die wohl Geschützt sind, weil ich keine Chance habe die zu löschen. Habe mir hier im Forum mehrere Beiträge gelesen und vieles ausprobiert, hat nichts geklappt, außer das paar Bausteine gelöscht wurden. Ich kann einzelne Bausteine überschreiben, und laden, aber die alten nicht löschen.
Urlöschen, hat nichts gebracht, im Handbuch wurde das damit erklärt, das die CPU die Daten gleich von der MMC Karte wieder raufkopiert hat. Habe auch mit „ In Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen“ hat auch nichts geklappt, bin langsam am verzweifeln, hoffe sehr das mir jemand helfen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Grashüpfer


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 Januar 2011)

Hast du das schon versucht?



> Formatieren Sie in folgenden Schritten Ihre SIMATIC Micro Memory Card
> Wenn die CPU in Urlöschanforderung steht (langsames Blinken der STOP-LED),
> formatieren Sie die SIMATIC Micro Memory Card mit folgender Schalterbedienung:
> 1. Bringen Sie den Schalter in Stellung MRES und halten Sie ihn so lange fest, bis die
> ...



Hier nach zu lesen Kapitel 8.4.4


----------



## Grashüpfer (1 Februar 2011)

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort, 
hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Obwohl mir nicht wirklich klar ist was mit „ Wenn die CPU in Urlöschanforderung steht“ gemeint ist. Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll, langsam glaube ich das ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt mit diesem Problem bin. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die CPU komplett zu löschen, es kann doch kein Hexenwerk sein.


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

Grashüpfer schrieb:


> Danke, für die schnelle Antwort,
> hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Obwohl mir nicht wirklich klar ist was mit „ Wenn die CPU in Urlöschanforderung steht“ gemeint ist. Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll, langsam glaube ich das ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt mit diesem Problem bin. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die CPU komplett zu löschen, es kann doch kein Hexenwerk sein.


Ne, das ist echt kein Hexenwerk, sondern Handwerk. 
Ich würde folgendes machen:
Station online öffnen
Bausteine da?(Außer SFC/SFB)
Markieren und löschen.

Dann unter DIAGNOSE/EINSTELLUNG -> Baugruppenzustand den Speicher prüfen


Viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## Grashüpfer (1 Februar 2011)

Außer SFC/SFB sind keine da. Bei den Baugruppen Diagnose sieht alles meiner Meinung gut aus. Was mir Spanisch vorkommt ist, das die Bausteine auch dann angezeigt werden, wenn ich die MMC gezogen habe und Urlöschen gemacht habe. Hab nen Screenshot gemacht, vielleicht hilfst ja weiter.


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

sollte mich schwer täuschen, aber das sind die "Standard SFB" die sowiso auf der CPU sind, sollte kein Problem darstellen, was willst du auf die CPU Spielen, vielleicht liegt hier das Problem (Größe einzelner Bausteine zu Groß, . . .)


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

Grashüpfer schrieb:


> Außer SFC/SFB sind keine da. Bei den Baugruppen Diagnose sieht alles meiner Meinung gut aus. Was mir Spanisch vorkommt ist, das die Bausteine auch dann angezeigt werden, wenn ich die MMC gezogen habe und Urlöschen gemacht habe. Hab nen Screenshot gemacht, vielleicht hilfst ja weiter.


Also in PLC sind keine Anwender Bausteine vorhanden.
Schau unter Diagnose nach wieviel Speicher vorhanden bzw frei ist.
Da wäre ein screenshot aufschlussreich 
Denn es schaut so aus, als ob deine MMC nichts draufschreiben lässt.
Hast du versucht diese in einem Kartenleser zu lesen bzw zu löschen?


bike


----------



## Move (1 Februar 2011)

Grashüpfer schrieb:


> Außer SFC/SFB sind keine da. Bei den Baugruppen Diagnose sieht alles meiner Meinung gut aus. Was mir Spanisch vorkommt ist, das die Bausteine auch dann angezeigt werden, wenn ich die MMC gezogen habe und Urlöschen gemacht habe. Hab nen Screenshot gemacht, vielleicht hilfst ja weiter.


 
Hi,
also das sind die EhDa-Bausteine, heißt die sind eh da weil es Systembausteine sind.
Wie groß ist den dein zu ladenes Programm, siehe Bausteine->Eigenschaften? Ist die MMC-Karte zu klein?
Gruß
Move


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2011)

könnte eventuell noch sein, dass auf der MMC was drauf ist, so dass deren freier Speicher zu klein ist, die darfst du aber nicht wie eine normale Speicherkarte Löschen oder Formatieren, entweder siehe oben, oder bei Siemens Nachschauen (ich hab leider keinen vernünftigen Zugriff zu den Detaillierten Angaben).


----------



## Grashüpfer (1 Februar 2011)

*mission accomplished*

Danke Leute, ihr seid super!

Auf so eine Scheiße muss man erst kommen, die Vorhandenen Bausteine sind wirklich Systembausteine, aber woher soll ein Anfänger wie ich das wissen, peinlich, peinlich. Habe ein kleines Testprogramm geladen, und alles war schick. Keins der Turtorials hat mich darauf hingewiesen, deshalb dachte ich das nur meine Programmbausteine angezeigt werden im Speicher!
Wieder was dazugelernt, danke nochmals!


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

Grashüpfer schrieb:


> Danke Leute, ihr seid super!
> 
> Auf so eine Scheiße muss man erst kommen, die Vorhandenen Bausteine sind wirklich Systembausteine, aber woher soll ein Anfänger wie ich das wissen, peinlich, peinlich. Habe ein kleines Testprogramm geladen, und alles war schick. Keins der Turtorials hat mich darauf hingewiesen, deshalb dachte ich das nur meine Programmbausteine angezeigt werden im Speicher!
> Wieder was dazugelernt, danke nochmals!



Fielleicht sollte das "s" vor FC bzw FB zu denken geben.

Oder Baustein anklicken und dann mit F1, der Wundertaste, die Lösung bekommen?


Servus

bike


----------

